# Which is best srp, tripple or bh polish



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I've got to give my wife's black car a quick detail and want to use something like srp, tripple ot bh polish to hide some marks until I can properly da it.

I know the above products have fillers but which one is best for black cars


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have been really impressed with BH cleanser polish and it's cleansing/filling capabilities.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Are these what you have already or are you looking to buy a new product out of those 3? If you have them already id probably choose BH cleanser polish for best filling/hiding swirls.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Nope just looking to buy


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

I cannot comment on the BH. I'm sure its effective.

If you want to try a trade quality product that you can use before and after you DA the car, look on a "popular on line auction site" and search for Autosmart Topaz 1 litre.

I use this product and it is very effective at hiding marks, swirls and minor scratches but it also offers longer lasting protection than all in one products such as SRP.

PM me if you want to know anything else.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

If your using a DA to apply, id seriously look at Britemax Virtue. it is a little more expensive but i have used this a few times and it really makes a huge difference to swirls and marks. For me it has blown any other swirl filling product out of the water. Even by hand it can make a big difference but by machine its seriously good.


----------



## J Henderson (Mar 31, 2017)

Done this BMW last year by hand with Tripple and a german applicator. Its a company car that never gets washed and claying it left it heavily marred, but it came up a treat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

Re..SRP...I had some that turned watery.Autoglym replaced the product...excellent customer service I thought.Unfortunately that bottle has also turned into something that looks like sour milk...no amount of shaking makes any difference.
Personally I would choose one of the other two.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Tripple is hassle free in that it does not leave any smearing behind when wiping it off which I find Cleanser Polish can. I have soft gloss black paint so based on using CP on a metallic blue3 series I would suggest you try that as it’s slightly more aggressive than Tripple and BMW paint is worlds away from soft. you will need to work it in longer than Tripple to see the benefits. I have yet to use CP by machine as since getting a das6 pro it’s roasting sun or pelting rain:wall:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

PWOOD said:


> Tripple is hassle free in that it does not leave any smearing behind when wiping it off which I find Cleanser Polish can. I have soft gloss black paint so based on using CP on a metallic blue3 series I would suggest you try that as it's slightly more aggressive than Tripple and BMW paint is worlds away from soft. you will need to work it in longer than Tripple to see the benefits. I have yet to use CP by machine as since getting a das6 pro it's roasting sun or pelting rain:wall:


If it's smearing I would say possibly let it cure a bit longer, around 8-10 mins. It should dry fully to a haze then come off effortlessly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> If it's smearing I would say possibly let it cure a bit longer, around 8-10 mins. It should dry fully to a haze then come off effortlessly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Left for 25mins and still had it happen and I put it on very thin. Same procedure with Megs paint cleaner or Tripple and zero issues. Damp cloth sorts eventually but with soft paint additional buffing risks marking the paint when working outside.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cleanser polish is brilliant stuff. Used it the other day on the daughters new to her car by hand as my Da packed up. Used it on a Farecla white hand pad with a two to three passes and medium pressure.

Difficult to pick up on the picture but there was a clear difference when I was doing it in the sun.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

PWOOD said:


> Left for 25mins and still had it happen and I put it on very thin. Same procedure with Megs paint cleaner or Tripple and zero issues. Damp cloth sorts eventually but with soft paint additional buffing risks marking the paint when working outside.


25 minutes seems a little too long. Try leaving it 8-10 mins then remove, hopefully helps you out but it isn't something I have experienced myself.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

